#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] Beijing Opera Cats

## o哈士奇o

不知道有沒有人貼過這部中國動畫
《京劇貓》是由北京璀璨星空文化發展有限公司出品的一部將傳統文化中的京劇元素與動畫相結合的中國原創動畫，劇情以貓為主角，以中國的國粹京劇為題。

本劇主要講述的是一個拯救貓土的故事，居住在咚鏘鎮上的星羅班驅散混沌，淨化十二宗，打敗邪惡大反派：黯，拯救貓土的故事！於是自然而然地發生了一些刺激，搞笑的故事。

京劇貓第一季1~60集，每集20分鐘上下
youtube只到20集剩下的的要去優酷看





第二季可能在2017春節出

----------


## 狼王白牙

感覺比起往日的國漫來說，進步得非常多了，各項分鏡、特效以及片頭曲都有下功夫。
聽說北京銀行對於文化產業的貸款不遺餘力，越來越有國際水平的如 "捉妖記" "大海魚塘" 等作品推出越來越快
第一集沿街叫賣 "上好的貓砂" 跟貓爪上的 "爪表" 以及貓的國土 "貓土"
這些詞句才叫做徹底的貓語化啊 : 3

以下只是開玩笑的，不要當真 : 3
有許多產業快速崛起的都是二戰時被打得夠慘的，如日本動漫，德國工藝，
義大利的話我不知道但有很多義大利獸畫家畫出長篇漫畫，比例上很高

國漫還有創意上的短板，可能是過去悠久的歷史文化使然，或是10年砸得不夠 : 3
甚麼時候拍點 "宇宙戰艦遼寧號" 或是哪位大能者乘坐時空機回到三國時代
協助諸葛亮的故事  "孔明借東風"借的其實是現代的 DF 導彈  這種題材有沒有想過 : 3

----------

